# Depotting Shu Uemura - what compacts fit the depotted shadows?



## ratmist (Jul 7, 2008)

Help me out Shu Uemura fans.  I'm really getting into Shu and there's finally a counter in my town.  I heard somewhere that if you take the plastic insert out of the MAC 4 pan palettes you can fit the depotted Shu shadows in.  Can anyone confirm?  Or am I doomed to buy the super-expensive empty Shu palettes?


----------



## concertina (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep! The plastic insert just pops right out! Koren has a 'tut' on YouTube for it if you're nervous. But honestly, its so rediculously easy to pop that sucker out!

ETA: Youtube tut
YouTube - Converting MAC Palettes!


----------



## ratmist (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Yep! The plastic insert just pops right out! Koren has a 'tut' on YouTube for it if you're nervous. But honestly, its so rediculously easy to pop that sucker out!_

 
I have an empty 4 pan palette coming in a few days in the post and I can't wait to try this out on my Shu Uemura shadows.  I'm going on holiday for a few weeks and I'm travelling by train, so I can't haul all my makeup around with me.  Also, some of those Shu shadows don't close properly and I don't want to risk them getting damaged!

It's the geek in me that likes fiddling with stuff and playing around with gadgets.


----------



## concertina (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I like everything to fit nice and 'neat'. I hate having a ton of eyeshadows everywhere.


----------



## okeedokeee (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_I have an empty 4 pan palette coming in a few days in the post and I can't wait to try this out on my Shu Uemura shadows._

 
How did it work out? How many Shu shadows were you able to fit in there, and how much wobble room do they have?


----------



## ratmist (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *okeedokeee* 

 
_How did it work out? How many Shu shadows were you able to fit in there, and how much wobble room do they have?_

 
Four, and there's a lot of wobble room.  It's not bad if you use sticky tack on the back of the shadows but I'm not pleased with the result.  I'm saving up for a proper Shu compact.


----------



## aiyahbee (Nov 20, 2008)

You can store them using a gift tin that you can buy from any craft stores like Michaels (link:  Gift Tin with Cards)

Not sure if these are magnetized, but they might work.


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 20, 2008)

I find that for square shadows, the magnetic "planner pages" (which are like palettes) from Trish McEvoy are the best. I couldnt find a really good pic of them, but try this link:
Trish McEvoy Mini Refillable Makeup Page - Make-Up Planners - Nordstrom
Also, I know you're not in the U.S. but if you can find them there, they're super thin and travel VERY well.
HTH


----------

